# tbol only cycle



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

so i have decided to do an 8 week tbol cycle @ 80mg. Playing gaa, and cardio wise and staying lean i think tbol will be best suited.

what else should i take on cycle? cycle support?

Pct planned is clomid 50/50/25/25 and nolva 20/20/10/10

also daa from last week of cycle.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Taurine daily for the inevitable shin pumps and back pumps.

Hawthorn berry to control blood pressure.

Meat and whey protein till it's coming out your ears.

HCG throughout cycle is a contentious one. I ran it during both my cycles of Tbol, as did others on here. But we are probably heavily outnumbered by those who didn't bother!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

what are you hoping to acheive during this cycle?


----------



## Polissian (Jul 27, 2012)

Jk, I ran 100mg ed for 8 weeks (convienient so you use all of your tubs of tbol)

definately get some taurine, I found that it helped to reduce the massive calf pumps I got. And doing rack pulls and deadlifts were a nightmare on the lower back!

I ran once a week for ten minutes on an anti gravity treadmill (75% body/impact weight) and my calves were on fire after 4/5 minutes - while using taurine. So If you're wanting to do lots of running on cycle I would advise you to not take tbol...

Hawthorne berry - probably not necessary

hcg - again probably not necessary (as Magnus says: he's used it. So if you did want to use hcg I'm sure he can help you out)

pct I just did clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg ed.

The only reason I use nolva in pct is to prevent rebound gyno from dropping adex out. And as tbol won't aromatise I don't think you need to bother with nolva either


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> what are you hoping to acheive during this cycle?


hoping to put on some lean muscle and some strength. not expecting massive gains just solid gains while remaining lean, maybe dropping bf using carb cycling. Is their something else i could consider instead of tbol?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

interesting thread, as i'm also beginning my first cycle of tbol only..perhaps last 4 weeks i'll add anavar to it


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Polissian said:


> Jk, I ran 100mg ed for 8 weeks (convienient so you use all of your tubs of tbol)
> 
> definately get some taurine, I found that it helped to reduce the massive calf pumps I got. And doing rack pulls and deadlifts were a nightmare on the lower back!
> 
> ...


how did you find tbol. what was your results? I already have clomid and nolva so think il take both to be safe, very paranoid about gyno! apart from the pumps how did you find it. would you recommend tbol?


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep.

Loved my 1st Tbol cycle so much that I did another one 12 months later.

Gained over a stone on each 8 week cycle, retaining a solid 7-9 pounds post PCT.

About 3500 cals / day.

Strength gains aren't great, I understand anavar is a better compound for that.

Advantages of Tbol are that it doesn't aromatise, so theoretically no gyno and no water retention. A high percentage of the weight gained will be "solid" and stay post PCT.

Negatives are really only the pumps. I walked uphill to the train station one Saturday morning, and after about 10 minutes couldn't take the shin pumps any longer and had to physically stop walking! Running was near on impossible for me. Even got it in my forearm once whilst writing!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

amazing ran at 80mg pc tbol, for 12 weeks with test e 500mg unigen, bold at 3ml 900mg pc, gains vascular good muscle, recommend 12 min, with aromasin pc 10mg ed, best cycle ever done,


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> Yep.
> 
> Loved my 1st Tbol cycle so much that I did another one 12 months later.
> 
> ...


What did you use for pct? clomid and nolva? just clomid.

thats a good solid gain. I would be more than happy with that.


----------



## Polissian (Jul 27, 2012)

I gained about 8kg last weighed from tbol 1.5 months after finish of pct.

other sides I got were nose bleeds and cramps.

like I say if you're wanting to carry on with cardio I wouldn't recomend it.

However if you do run tbol, you won't be able to ddo anywhere near the level of cardio you did before hand. But you'll gain well.

just from my experience.

If you go for it. Good luck. Make sure your diet is good and you're all set


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

jkearns21 said:


> hoping to put on some lean muscle and some strength. not expecting massive gains just solid gains while remaining lean, maybe dropping bf using carb cycling. Is their something else i could consider instead of tbol?


tbols a good choice you'll get dry gains because tbol doesn't aromitize. you'll get good strength gains too and it shouldn't hinder you cardiovascularly. people have noted strong pumps with tbol verging on painfull, a taurine and creatine combo pre w/o will help a lot with that. var is another choice, but is we compare var to tbol. it's better for cutting bf% and probably has the slight edge in strength but the price you pay for it doesn't make it worth it IMHO.

drink plenty of water and eat a lot of good food, finish your cycle with a pct of nolva and clomed, perhaps some DAA too.


----------



## RTM (Jan 5, 2013)

after a cycle of tbol 8 weeks x 80mg, could you run a pct of nolva only? Say 40mg/day for 2 weeks, 20mg/day for two weeks?


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

If I remember rightly, I ran Nolva 40/20/20/20 and Clomid 100/50/50/50


----------



## RTM (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. What would be the benefit of running both together? Nolva by itself would be easy for me, I can get clomid if I must but wasn't planning on it


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> tbols a good choice you'll get dry gains because tbol doesn't aromitize. you'll get good strength gains too and it shouldn't hinder you cardiovascularly. people have noted strong pumps with tbol verging on painfull, a taurine and creatine combo pre w/o will help a lot with that. var is another choice, but is we compare var to tbol. it's better for cutting bf% and probably has the slight edge in strength but the price you pay for it doesn't make it worth it IMHO.
> 
> drink plenty of water and eat a lot of good food, finish your cycle with a pct of nolva and clomed, perhaps some DAA too.


thanks. I have taurine and creatine ready. usually just mix them in my shake as a prevention for pumps when i done pmag. never experienced any so it must work. Exactly the pct i have


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

RTM said:


> Thanks. What would be the benefit of running both together? Nolva by itself would be easy for me, I can get clomid if I must but wasn't planning on it


as far as i am aware clomid will help you get back up and running to produce test naturally while nolva is to prevent gyno. therefore i take both.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Correct. Clomid will fire up your pituitary again, causing a surge in LH and FSH. This will stimulate your testes to suddenly make testosterone. The sudden rise in testosterone overwhelms the aromatase enzyme system, and they go nuts converting testosterone to shedloads of oestrogen.

This upsets the oestrogen to testosterone ratio. Breast tissue is very oestrogen sensitive, so you get man boobs.

Nolva blocks oestrogen receptors, preventing Moobs.

So although you shouldn't need nolva DURING cycle as Tbol doesn't aromatise, you MAY need it afterwards to prevent your own home-made testosterone turning into oestrogen.

Nolva also has a direct stimulating effect on the pituitary, hence the reason some folk opt to just use Nolva without Clomid.

I prefer to use both


----------

